# Ozark Altitude/Elevation?



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I know that the Ozarks are at a higher elevation than where we are now, but I'm not sure if it's altitude or elevation or what that we're supposed to mind for pressure canning.

Also, does altitude/elevation make a difference when hot water bath canning?

Are altitude and elevation the same thing with different names?

Boy, am I full of questions today...:hrm:


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Pony said:


> I know that the Ozarks are at a higher elevation than where we are now, but I'm not sure if it's altitude or elevation or what that we're supposed to mind for pressure canning.
> 
> Also, does altitude/elevation make a difference when hot water bath canning?


No idea, have never seen it mentioned.



> Are altitude and elevation the same thing with different names?


To my thinking, they are the same. If one wanted to get picky, altitude would refer to distance above ground level, while elevation would be distance above sea level.


> Boy, am I full of questions today...:hrm:


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

oneokie said:


> No idea, have never seen it mentioned.
> 
> 
> To my thinking, they are the same. If one wanted to get picky, altitude would refer to distance above ground level, while elevation would be distance above sea level.


It's in the Blue Book and I do believe I've seen it elsewhere. Just wondered about other folks' experience in canning at higher elevations.

Never considered the Ozarks to be "higher elevation" land. Always thought of the Rockies and such when someone mentioned it.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

Yes - altitude does make a difference in hot water bath canning. It typically increases your processing time. With pressure canning, you usually have to can at a higher pressure. 

The recipes on the NCHFP site state processing times and pressures for different altitudes. 

Altitude and elevation tend to be synonymous. Though there are technical differences. 
Altitude is the term used to describe a locations height above mean sea level. Elevation is a term used to describe the difference in height between 2 locations. For instance for my town, we would say that we are at an altitude of 127 feet, or we would say that our elevation is 127 feet above sea level.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks, Pixie Lou. What is the NCHFP?


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

NCHFP = National Center for Home Food Preservation


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

THanks, All!


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

If you want to know your altitude, get a road map of your state and look at the town closest to your location. Most road maps have the altitude printed on them beside towns.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

The higher up you go, the thinner the air is. The thinner the air, the lower temperature water will boil at.

Because of this, you need to either pressure can at a higher pressure to reach the same internal tempurature, or for water bath, for slightly longer times. The site linked as good charts to help you know.

Many, many people live above 1,000 feet above sea level, but they don't bother looking it up. I live at 1,300 (James River Vally, one of the lower parts of the State) - not much but enough that I take it into consideration. I live where it is FLAT. But it's tilted a bit and the farther west you go, the higher up you get until you come to the black hills.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

And much of the Ozarks is above 1000 feet since so much of it is mountains. For example Branson is only 780 feet because it is down in a valley but all the surrounding hills are over 1000'. You can find your specific altitude with Google Maps by just typing in your address.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

How do you find the altitude on google maps?

I just use http://www.earthtools.org/
just click search type in your address then click height


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

If you know someone with a car GPS (Garmin, TomTom, etc), they can check it. Go to something like "My location" or "Where am I?" and it will tell you the elevation.


----------

